# Over agressive Apistogramma agassizi female



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I picked up a pair of A. Agassizi (fire red), beautiful looking pair. The female seems to be harassing the male whenever she sees him. I've only had them for 2 days so I'm wondering if this is breeding behavior and I should wait it out, or if this is abnormal and requires a time out. Either way I'm going to the LFS today to see if I can buy some more rocks or driftwood/plants for more hiding areas, even though the current tank has a lot of good ones.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

Forgot to mention they are in a 29 gallon tank


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

It may be that they already spawned and the female is protecting the spawn site. Is she hanging around one particular area? What is your setup like now?


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I have one huge piece of driftwood and it hollow in certain areas and she hangs out in one particular spot that the first day I had them they were sharing. If she spawned already that was very quick. I also have a coconut cave and a few plants but four of my plant are very small right now.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

You can always move the male if things get too ugly. It does seem pretty quick for a spawn, but when they are ready... Post spawn is when you will see the most aggression from females.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

might be easier to catch the male anyway, she only comes out of that little crack to chase him away, then it seems she goes right back. i hope they did spawn, my LFS was really glad that I was the one to get them because im in there a bunch, and they would love the fry if these guys decided to spawn. Such a pretty apistogramma.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like you have eggs.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Is she Yellow (breeding dress)?

....Bill


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

ebjdftw said:


> might be easier to catch the male anyway, she only comes out of that little crack to chase him away, then it seems she goes right back. i hope they did spawn, my LFS was really glad that I was the one to get them because im in there a bunch, and they would love the fry if these guys decided to spawn. Such a pretty apistogramma.


Haha that's funny, my LFS did the same thing to me, tried to sell me a pair (Apistos) for $50 and said "hey if they have babies you'll make your money back and then some". I didn't fall for it though lol. I won't risk my rams getting beat up by over-protective parents. I hope they spawn for you


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

this is the set up I have them in, and I even ordered another cichlid stone.









and she's actually not yellow but she is bright red/pink. almost looks like shes glowing


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

this is the male, things have calmed down since i added some more plants today, plants actually looking quite nice.










I'm trying to get a picture of the female, she's very pretty for a female apisto


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

and here is a decent shot of the female.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

My pair is the same way, the female being a bit more aggressive than normal but it's the same whether she's on eggs or not the standard broodcare yellow seems to be everyday coloring for the females of this cf. I'm actually a bit relieved that the females seem to have a little more spunk than other agassizi they they fare well being the only female in the tank, where other cfs seem to require 2 or more females.


----------

